# We found a goat



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi Guys

so we found a got wandering the neighborhood last week. No one has claimed him/her...so looks like he/she (I've been calling it Gumpy) may be ours.

We have just over 1000sm block so I think it has plenty of room. So far its still settling in. We got goat feed and hay and everything but I don't think my bf understands that Gumpy may eat its way through everything haha.

First of all, fencing how high should it be? right now its in the chook pen (don't worry its a huge area) but I doubt that will hold Gumpy in for long (chicken wire and shade cloth) our other fences are colourbond and quite high except for the back which is still pretty high-I can only just peak over it. (back fence in pic)

Also what type of Goat is gumpy? How do we tell the sex? I think if we keep him/her we should get another goat as I think it would be cruel to keep it by itself...

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A girl looks like this, with an anus and a vulva under the tail. If it squats to pee, it is a girl. If it just drizzles from under it's tummy, it is a boy. The second picture is a full buck.


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

thanks I'll try get a good look tomorrow..I think it may be a girl though. Its a bit skittish so its hard to get close


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It has an ear tag. Can you trace its owners by the tag? Cute goat! Someone has cared for it.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Super cute goat! If you keep it, yes for sure get a second one. Is that guava on the ground? Goats love to eat guava trees. lol


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I bet someone is looking for that goat. It looks in to good a condition to not be cared by someone.


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

The tag on its ear faintly says 1xm in faded marker-I've googled and can't find anything about it. Know what it means?

I've posted on a number of sites and places but no response yet. We are wondering if it fell off the back of a truck or something??

Its a lemon tree on the ground


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

What a pretty goat!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't have anything helpful to say, but that is one nice looking goat!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

I agree, someone is probably looking for Gumpy. If you do keep it, a buddy is definitely a good idea.

Fencing: 5-6 feet is best

How big is he/she? Would you guess a standard size or a mini? If full size, I'd say Gumpy is an Alpine/Nubian or Alpine/Boer cross.

If you post a pic of the teeth, someone on here should be able to tell you its age. Hopefully he/she isn't too skittish.


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey guys...thanks for all your advice so far 

So far no one has answered any of my ads. Put an ad on gumtree, and multiple different fb pages, even joined a few livestock ones. Also put flyers in all the local shops but nothing so far! :help: It makes no sense to me either as she looks well looked after and is at least used to people. She won't let us pat her but will go close to us and eat near us-But she could just be settling in. She's started bleating every so often but its very quiet. (Hope that lasts :S)

We had to reinforce the fence today as she's only in a chook coop and shes now comfortable enough to try and get out..ggrr lol. Our youngest dog loves trying to round her up which Gumpy seems to love as she will go to this particular spot in the fence and tease her-so thats all been reinforced. Other than that neither she or the dogs seem bothered by each other. She loves the chooks and they love her!

If no one claims her within a few weeks then we will build her a proper paddock at the end of our property and look into getting a miniature goat to keep her company.

I think shes a normal sized goat? I'm 155cms (shorty I know) and she comes up to my hip


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Careful on the ads...I wouldn't put a pic of her. I'd make whoever is claiming her describe her  Lots of people looking for a free goat!
She's cute btw!


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes I haven't put any pics up, they have to describe or produce a photo to claim. 

Shes super cute. If we keep her I want to get a mini to keep her company.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you for making an effort to advertise in numerous places to find her owner! Perhaps congratulations on your new goat then?! Haha

What country are you in? That may help us tell you the information you can learn from her ear tag. 

Your username made me chuckle!


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

She's a cutie! Glad to see you put lots of effort in finding the owner.  

Congrats on finding her and if you do end up keeping her, and need any advice on her care, just hop on and ask some questions. :type: This is a great bunch of people, and I've learned so much from this forum.


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey Guys we are in WA Australia.

I just caught the dogs trying to round her up and barking at her through the fence.  they are both sheep dogs so its only natural but if she stays we will have to teach them not to, not fair on her at all poor thing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Poor thing. Hopefully you can get things squared away.


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Just an update

little over a week and still haven't found her owners.

She got out once and became best friends with our Kelpie boy-even tried to follow him through the doggy door.  But she hasn't got out of the coop since. If we do keep her, we will build a proper paddock for her-but we will wait a few more weeks first and try find her owners.

She's getting used to us now, and will run up to us and say hi and let us pat her which is awesome 









Loves carrots and Apples!








best friends


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Hopefully no one will claim her.


----------



## ctopal (Jul 8, 2015)

I hope so too, how adorable!


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Not mentioned is a wether - a castrated buck. No scrotum (or maybe a very tiny one) depended on the method used for castration. Still pees from the same place a buck. Like you were already told - girls are little ladies and squat to pee like a dog.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

She's made a friend with the Kelpie ... hmmm, maybe her previous owner had dogs?


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Just an update guys

been almost a month and still no one has claimed her. She is slowly getting from friendly and as well as eating from out hand will let us give her scratches now. We are thinking perhaps she escaped from the back of a truck? She was walking distances from the highway. Maybe thats why no one is missing her. We will give it another week or so but guess she is almost ours


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> Thank you for making an effort to advertise in numerous places to find her owner! Perhaps congratulations on your new goat then?! Haha
> 
> What country are you in? That may help us tell you the information you can learn from her ear tag.
> 
> Your username made me chuckle!


Hi SalteyLove only just saw this we are in Western Australia. My boyfriends dad reckons her tag 1XM stands for 1 for meat. Its just written in faded marker.


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey guys just an update. 
Gumpy is going well. A lot tamer now will stand and let you pat her, although still skittish at times. She likes to be around people and our dogs. Since when we get home in the evenings the dogs come inside, she gets lonely (has broken our doggy door 3 times trying to get in) so now she's a permanent member of the family we've decided to get her a friend.

Would would you recommend? I'd like a wether is that a good fit? Also we want to get a young goat as we want it to be super tame (and hopefully that will help with taming Gumpy) but as we work we wouldn't be able to bottle feed it between the hours of 8-4 in the day so how young can we get?

Thanks guys


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad it is working out. She will probably beat up a young goat. If you can't bottle feed don't get a really young goat. A wether is fine to get.


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

Those are great stripes on her back, how flashy!


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

She's pretty flash


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I agree with Karen, it wouldn't be safe to get something very young. A wether is a great idea, just look for something around the same size as her, with horns, who i s friendly.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

adorable! Gosh, just showing up, this goat got LUCKY! :hi5:


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Whats the best age to get a kid then? We want it young so we can tame it well even if its at the end of bottle feeding...we have a new pen we just built for the chooks which is huge and has more than enough room for the little one until we can introduce them safely to each other?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would want a weaned one. 3 to 4 months. But don't discount an older wether. They can be extremely friendly. Just visit the place and make sure the older one is friendly with you from the start.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

ThingsGoatSerious said:


> Hey guys...thanks for all your advice so far
> 
> So far no one has answered any of my ads. Put an ad on gumtree, and multiple different fb pages, even joined a few livestock ones. Also put flyers in all the local shops but nothing so far! :help: It makes no sense to me either as she looks well looked after and is at least used to people. She won't let us pat her but will go close to us and eat near us-But she could just be settling in. She's started bleating every so often but its very quiet. (Hope that lasts :S)
> 
> ...


Are you in Australia?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

If you send a photo of her teeth (side view) I bet someone can give you a rough guess of her age. That may help you decide on a friend. Maybe someone will have a nice pet wether with horns for sale. 2 does are also OK together, though one will boss the other.

She is just so beautiful, & it sounds like she has lots of personality. It looks like you are both lucky you found each other.

It's not always safe to leave a collar on a goat-they're so active they can get hung up on things. Your yard does look very safe & clear though. Just thought I'd mention it. If you're worried about losing her, you could write contact info on her ear tag.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

A whether is a great choice. There are so many needing good homes. 

You can definitely find a nice tame adult, or older kid. I wouldn't get one younger than 6 months old, and not a miniature breed, because no matter how carefully you introduce them, there will be some bullying when they are finally put together, and you want one that is big and strong enough to handle that, especially since she has horns.

Many, many people raise their goats to be tame, so they really don't have to be a baby for you to personally feed and tame. And I've bought dam-raised goats that are just as tame as bottle-babies. Or, you may find a young whether that someone did bottle-raise, and then decided goats were not for them (I see it all the time).

She is looking good, and happy, btw, good job!


----------



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi guys.

Thanks for all the advice. We are going to look at a kid on Friday and if we like him will adopt him once he's weaned. We have a separate pen for him so we can properly introduce them once he's big enough-also he should grow to around the same size as her


----------

